# Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary 60x6 Review



## WyldKnyght

*Brand:* Camacho 
*Size:* 6
*Ring Gauge:* 60 
*Shape:* Toro
*Origin:* Honduras

*Construction:* Soft and spongy, smells like chocolate. Nice chocolate brown colour, well made very few veins.

*First Third:* There was a lot of creamy smoke with a light peppery/spicy flavour. Lots of woody earthy flavours.

*Second Third:* Spice mellowed out, lots of wood flavour, still plenty of creamy smooth smoke

*Last Third:* Tasted a little bitter and had a big kick of spiciness. Had some burn issues and made a couple touch-ups. Was definitely getting a bit of a nic buzz near the end.

*Final Thoughts:* Thanks to Kevin (aka Kapathy) for allowing me to try this good stick, which I would smoke again. Although it's not in the middle of my favourite flavour profile, it's close enough.

*Construction:* 8/10
*Flavour:* 18/25
*Draw:* 8/10
*Burn:* 6/10
*Ash:* 5/5
*Smoke:* 5/5
*Impression:* 28/35

*Overall Rating: 78/100

*


----------



## kapathy

well hopefully eventually one of the ones i sent break 90 lol..... i like those alot but have since found that the smaller vitola behaves alot better.


----------



## WyldKnyght

kapathy said:


> well hopefully eventually one of the ones i sent break 90 lol..... i like those alot but have since found that the smaller vitola behaves alot better.


Still was a good smoke bro' I'd smoke it again!!!!


----------



## Callum Harris

I have to say, i'm a devotee of Camacho. Great review!


----------



## srfulton

Good review. I love this cigar and just got a box at cibid for 66.44. Reg. 284.56


----------



## CigarInspector

Great review, and a great cigar too. Really loved the flavor blend with this one.


----------



## Shotgun

love the pics. Camacho was my first cigar smoke. i love em first thing i look for when i hit the walk in humidor. tried the liberty limited 2014 and the stick was PERFECT. love em


----------



## profanitypete

I haven't tried the 2014 yet, but I want to. The 2013s were one of my favorites. I currently have one of these 10th anniversary sticks in my humi right now. And in case anyone is still looking for them, Bonita Smoke shop had Robustos in August. Their website is absolutely horrifying, but their customer service is great - fast shipping, good packaging, and I'm noticing some HTF sticks.


----------



## Shotgun

profanitypete said:


> I haven't tried the 2014 yet, but I want to. The 2013s were one of my favorites. I currently have one of these 10th anniversary sticks in my humi right now. And in case anyone is still looking for them, Bonita Smoke shop had Robustos in August. Their website is absolutely horrifying, but their customer service is great - fast shipping, good packaging, and I'm noticing some HTF sticks.


youre gonna love em. got it while on the road but i didnt bring my travel humidor, after i smoked it i called home and had her go get me one more just to make sure i can taste it one more time. hahaha


----------



## penna stogey

Camacho are wonderful. Good write up.


----------



## W5abh

Comacho is one of my favs right now, I'll have to add This particular one to the list of sticks to try!


----------

